# 68w Continued Education



## mospensa (Nov 15, 2010)

I am a PFC 68w in the army who graduated from ait a few weeks ago and i am cuttently inprocessing at my duty station. ive been wanting to make my self as competent and proficient as possible in being a medic since i decided to join the army and now that i am at my duty station it is time to start progressing. i want to take classes online that would increase my skill bank in my job as a medic. i want to take classes in emergency pharmacology and trauma, triage and other pertinent areas. however i dont really know where to find courses to take. on alms i found a "68W10 Healthcare Specialist Sustainment - Course" im not sure if i should take the initiative and go through the course on my own. also if i could find other courses and classed elsewhere. any information would be greatly appreciated.

-PFC Mospens


----------



## apagea99 (Nov 15, 2010)

You can take the ALMS classes pretty much any time. I've taken the medical terminology and vital signs courses in the past few months.

You should also talk to your readiness NCO about continuing ed courses. They should be able to hook you up with something. My unit is a medical command unit and we teach sustainment courses every month, so you might be able to find a medical unit that will let you sit in on their classes.

Good luck!


----------



## mospensa (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, you should take as many correspondence course as you can, start as soon as you can so you can track faster on promotion even if you don't plan on reenlisting it's one of those just in case things. A lot of places offer ACLS, PHTLS, ATLS and other such courses that you should try to jump on with. You can do the SOCAD through Mountain State University which will result in a Associates of Science in Medical Assisting; while you may not wish to work in medical assisting ever it does provide some great courses you can take that are very knowledgeable also the degree transfers over very nicely to the IPAP or Inter-Service Physicians Assistant Program which I am currently attending. I did not do the SOCAD but I know a few people who have.


----------



## mospensa (Nov 18, 2010)

I know I can take classes to get my degree in fire science while I'm in through the schools that support the army I plan on doing that but I want to get as in-depth in the medical field before that. I was in school working towards a degree in ems technology before I joined I only got past the first part (emt) obviously since I joined right about then could you possibly get me some links to information on classes? I strive to be the best damn medic any nco would want on his team. My life has pretty much driven me to emergency response. Helping other is all ive ever wanted to do and why not take advantage of the army's benefits and becomeas proficient as possible on their time.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 18, 2010)

I've worked with combat medics before, and the one thing I've noticed (and been told) is that because of the nature of the job trauma is emphasized over medical significantly. All of the diseases, disorders and conditions that are prevalent in the general population have been eliminated in the military population. It is very admirable that you want to learn as much as you can now I think that you need to consider 2 things. 1. If you don't use it, you lose it and 2. Your commitment to the military comes first - as in, don't get so wrapped up in taking classes it affects your job. 

Have you considered perusing roles beyond the combat medic within the military? Like becoming a LPN or RN? You would be able to receive education without having to go outside the military, and you would have an education that would directly translate to a civilian job.


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 18, 2010)

Once you go for your M6 course you will never even see any emergency medicine as long as you are in the Army. You will be MEDAC for the rest of your career and most likely get out due to that fact as working MEDAC after working the line you will get very fed up with the crap you have to go through. They only ever use M6 on the wards, if your lucky you may be able to get a slot in the ICU that is if 10 SSG aren't over filling that one slot...


----------



## mospensa (Nov 19, 2010)

Well actually I was looking more toward training in trauma and triage practical things to assist me inthe battlefield and even in the streets when I get out of the army I'm trying to stay away from m6 lpn rn because I have never viewed definent care as where I want to be in my own stage of ems I've always wanted to be a firefighter/paramedic on the streets doing the most good for the most. I ship from reception to my brigade here in a few hours so I will soon know my fate of what my specific job is going to be. I'm slightly disappointed that I am going to an aviation brigade because I wanted to be on the ground with the infantry but anything that put my in the first response category I am happy with.


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 20, 2010)

Chances are you'll get sent to flight medic school once you get your spec. What post are you on anyways?


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 20, 2010)

Mospensa,
I was a Helicopter repairer in the Guard holding MOS 15T and 15U, you should have a great time in aviation. Laid back, you get treated like a human, helicopters mean big bases which means better living conditions and your with smarter people than most other MOS's.  A fact which I can vouch for after being Field Artillery and currently in a Medic unit. And being flight medical your the elite of the Aviation to boot. Heard it many times and I'm sure you will too. "Don't mess with med". They had their own birds, own hangar, and own way of doing things.


----------



## mospensa (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm at Hunter AAF 3rd aviation BDE


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 20, 2010)

Fun stuff, just be glad you didn't get stuck with lame *** 3ID, you'd be at good ole Stew for 10 years before you even here the term PCS if you were...


----------



## mospensa (Nov 21, 2010)

My brother is 11b 3d Id at Stewart lol. Anyway I'm mostly situated in my barracks now when I get Internet up there I'll start checking out schools online maybe even stop by the Ed center see what they can tell me.


----------

